# September 2009 BMOQ !!!



## the_girlfirend (29 Apr 2009)

Hey 

For everyone waiting for the August 31 BMOQ...
I just want to tell you that my boyfriend just got a call for September 7 BMOQ...  :nod:


----------



## Marinero2008 (29 Apr 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> For everyone waiting for the August 31 BMOQ...
> I just want to tell you that my boyfriend just got a call for September 7 BMOQ...  :nod:



Wow! They are loading September already?


----------



## the_girlfirend (29 Apr 2009)

Yeah I know when she said she had a job offer for him... I was praying for May....  ;D


----------



## Randifur (30 Apr 2009)

I think it depends on what job your looking for, they'l probably put an emphisis on Combat Arms first or Medics before anything else.


----------



## px90 (30 Apr 2009)

So What's November like in St.Jean? Cause I am a coastal boy.


----------



## the_girlfirend (30 Apr 2009)

px90,
It gets cold but usually there is not much snow... you can expect mostly very cold rain and wind...
Enjoy! 

Randifur,
Usually in the summer the officer courses are filled with people from the RMC that is why people from Direct entry officer are already filling up September...


----------



## DonaldMcL (30 Apr 2009)

P90X....

Farnham SUCKS in November. Cheers!  ;D


----------



## nickinguelph (2 May 2009)

Randifur said:
			
		

> I think it depends on what job your looking for, they'l probably put an emphisis on Combat Arms first or Medics before anything else.



I am going in for Log-O and I have been loaded into the Aug 31st course, got the call end of March-beginning of April.  I think the loading is dependant on where you stand with your CFRC and how high up the merit list you are.

November weather in that area stinks, lots of rain, freezing rain, wind, and sometimes snow, but I have seen a few dry Novembers tho.


----------



## nexus6 (9 Jun 2009)

hello there everyone, i got the call and i'm off to the september bmoq as well!!  i'm Arty, anyone else here going the same route?  a summer bmoq would've definitely been nice, but september is still better than january i reckon.  needless to say, i can't wait and am just killing time by going for runs and hanging out with friends...  i wish to congratulate everyone else who is going to st.jean on the 6th and i'll see you there!!


----------



## the_girlfirend (9 Jun 2009)

The good side is by the time you go play in Franham it is going to be November so no mosquitos!!!  ;D


----------



## VodkaBoy (12 Jul 2009)

Does anyone know whether there are typically BMOQ courses starting around end of September?
Thanks.


----------



## poiriernb (13 Jul 2009)

Typically they run them at the start of September, and I'm actually loaded into the september.7 one, which is the latest september BMOQ I am aware of.  Probably have to wait until January if ýou miss September.  Which trade are you applying for?


----------



## VodkaBoy (14 Jul 2009)

You're right - I just got a confirmation that Sept 7 is the latest one before January. I am currently MARS reservist, but I've got a transfer application for Reg Force pilot, pending selection board in January 2010. What I've been told is that they will take Reg over Res but I'm hoping some people will drop out and they'll load me.


----------



## romeokilo (14 Jul 2009)

VodkaBoy said:
			
		

> You're right - I just got a confirmation that Sept 7 is the latest one before January. I am currently MARS reservist, but I've got a transfer application for Reg Force pilot, pending selection board in January 2010. What I've been told is that they will take Reg over Res but I'm hoping some people will drop out and they'll load me.



So are you loaded onto Sept 7 BMOQ for MARS or Pilot?


----------



## spamoli (15 Jul 2009)

VodkaBoy said:
			
		

> You're right - I just got a confirmation that Sept 7 is the latest one before January. I am currently MARS reservist, but I've got a transfer application for Reg Force pilot, pending selection board in January 2010. What I've been told is that they will take Reg over Res but I'm hoping some people will drop out and they'll load me.


Hey i was wondering where you got the info from about no BMQ untill january, i just did my interview, CFAT, and medical a week ago. i passed with flying carpets and the recruiting officer told me i would be getting sent to ST. Jean ASAP. which would be october before the paper work made it through ottawa. the med officer said the same thing, were these guys on glue?


----------



## VodkaBoy (15 Jul 2009)

"So are you loaded onto Sept 7 BMOQ for MARS or Pilot?"

- I am not loaded yet, but hoping to get loaded
- I am still MARS, and likely will not be offered pilot until April 2010 if at all.(depending on how my file fares at the boards)


"Hey i was wondering where you got the info from about no BMQ until January, i just did my interview, CFAT, and medical a week ago. i passed with flying carpets and the recruiting officer told me i would be getting sent to ST. Jean ASAP. which would be October before the paper work made it through Ottawa. the med officer said the same thing, were these guys on glue?"

- If it's BMQ you are talking about - for NCM's - then there might very well be one in October. I don't know, but I understand they happen more often than BMOQ.

- I am just telling as I heard it from my TrgO who talked to my career manager in Ottawa.

- I doubt they were on glue, but very possibly high on gas fumes. It's cheaper

- Mind you I've been told so many different things in the past 6 months that I don't even know if even Ottawa knows anything.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jul 2009)

spamoli said:
			
		

> i passed with flying *carpets*



Wow, that must have been impressive.  :

There is a difference between *BMOQ* (Basic Military Officer Qualification) and *BMQ* (Basic Military Qualification).  The latter is for NCMs (non-commissioned members).


----------



## jacksparrow (15 Jul 2009)

DonaldMcL said:
			
		

> P90X....
> 
> Farnham SUCKS in November. Cheers!  ;D



McMuffin...yes it does and I got frost bitten during our last week mission exercises. How is shearwater treating you bud and when are you going on course?


----------



## poiriernb (15 Jul 2009)

Yes I've heard rumors of an October BMQ, in fact, I think its also a topic already being discussed on this forum! So who else is loaded on sept.7 BMOQ??


----------



## gcclarke (15 Jul 2009)

Having been there for both, Farnham in the winter is very much so more pleasant than Farnham in the summer. Spring time, however, was the best of all.


----------



## JesseWZ (15 Jul 2009)

Which gods did you upset enough to land you in Farnham for 3 out of 4 seasons?


----------



## gcclarke (15 Jul 2009)

The gods of starting IAP & BOTC in January were what landed me there for Winter and Spring. The gods of getting recoursed for BOTC are what landed me there for Summer.


----------



## romeokilo (15 Jul 2009)

VodkaBoy said:
			
		

> - I am not loaded yet, but hoping to get loaded
> - I am still MARS, and likely will not be offered pilot until April 2010 if at all.(depending on how my file fares at the boards)
> 
> - Mind you I've been told so many different things in the past 6 months that I don't even know if even Ottawa knows anything.



So you've applied for MARS reservist, have you done your CFAT/medical/interview? Not to rain on your parade, but getting into pilot as reg force is highly unlikely even beyond 2010 April, because there are too many (1) people waiting for ACS and (2) too many (from what I hear) 2nd Lt's waiting for training in Moose Jaw/Winnipeg.

You have a much better chance as MARS for Sept 7th BMOQ as MARS reservists do not go through the NOAB (as is the norm for MARS reg force), but a grilling interview. 

About Ottawa not knowing anything.....I highly doubt that too. Ottawa knows, and it knows well. It is the CFRCs that are the problem. Many of them have personnel who have not the slightest idea of what the actual trades entail. Also, the CFRCs are stretched at the moment, so you need to give them time, and a lot of patience. Speaking with an officer might also help as they will entertain you more than the NCMs at the CFRCs, given the fact that the NCMs have a ton of work to do.


----------



## the_girlfirend (15 Jul 2009)

romeokilo said:
			
		

> Speaking with an officer might also help as they will entertain you more than the NCMs at the CFRCs, given the fact that the NCMs have a ton of work to do.



yeah because the officers are only there to hang around  :


----------



## rlee_1001 (15 Jul 2009)

Hey everybody I'm loaded onto the Sept 7th BMOQ as well. I'm going Armor, is anyone else out there going to be working toward Armor as well? Been training hard and can't wait to see you all out there. 

Cheers


----------



## jacksparrow (15 Jul 2009)

rlee_1001 said:
			
		

> Hey everybody I'm loaded onto the Sept 7th BMOQ as well. I'm going Armor, is anyone else out there going to be working toward Armor as well? Been training hard and can't wait to see you all out there.
> 
> Cheers



Hmmmm...am sure you meant Armour? Being that we are in Canada and all


----------



## VodkaBoy (15 Jul 2009)

romeokilo said:
			
		

> So you've applied for MARS reservist, have you done your CFAT/medical/interview? Not to rain on your parade, but getting into pilot as reg force is highly unlikely even beyond 2010 April, because there are too many (1) people waiting for ACS and (2) too many (from what I hear) 2nd Lt's waiting for training in Moose Jaw/Winnipeg.
> 
> You have a much better chance as MARS for Sept 7th BMOQ as MARS reservists do not go through the NOAB (as is the norm for MARS reg force), but a grilling interview.
> 
> About Ottawa not knowing anything.....I highly doubt that too. Ottawa knows, and it knows well. It is the CFRCs that are the problem. Many of them have personnel who have not the slightest idea of what the actual trades entail. Also, the CFRCs are stretched at the moment, so you need to give them time, and a lot of patience. Speaking with an officer might also help as they will entertain you more than the NCMs at the CFRCs, given the fact that the NCMs have a ton of work to do.


- I have been a naval reservist since March 2008, joined as a student. Could not do BMOQ that summer because of a work contract and obviously could not do winter because of school. This summer I could not go away because my ACS was in May.
- So I have already completed ACS and AC medical successfully. Next step is the board.
- Don't worry about my parade - It has not happened yet. It's scheduled for the day I get my wings, which might be in 5 years or 10 years or 15 years. I don't care how long I have to wait - I want to fly.

Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jul 2009)

Let's see if I understand this correctly:  You have managed to become a candidate for MARS officer in the Naval Reserves.  You have absolutely no training as a Reservist, nor have you paraded with the Naval Reserve, and you are doing a Component Transfer to MARS officer, with the plan on becoming a Pilot?


----------



## VodkaBoy (15 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's see if I understand this correctly.  You have managed to become a candidate for MARS officer in the Naval Reserves.  You have absolu:ely no training as a Reservist, nor have you paraded with the Naval Reserve, and you are doing a Component Transfer to MARS officer, with the plan on becoming a Pilot?


Yes it does get somewhat complicated. 
3 years ago, when I finally decided to pursue the military pilot career, I went to the CFRC Vancouver and asked some questions. Knowing that pilot is an extremely competitive trade I was particularly interested in the things I can do to improve my portfolio. A recruiter told me that any reserve experience is an asset. Now, there are no air force reserves within Greater Vancouver. So I went the navy route - I still had 3 years of schooling to complete, so I figured I had time to build up some kind of file with the NavRes.
Of course at that time I did not know how long the CF Recruiting machine can take to process a file. In March 2008, when I was finally sworn in to HMCS DISCOVERY, I already had a contract signed for employment with a civi firm for the summer, so BMOQ got put off another year. That September I filed for component transfer STRAIGHT into Reg Force pilot. Even though I am currently not occupation transferable I will be once BMOQ is complete.
It was not a complete waste of resources to have joined DISCOVERY. Our unit has a unique recruit program, the only one of its kind in NavRes. All pre BMQ and BMOQ recruits are required to attend WEEKLY for physical training and general duties. We are also required at all training Saturdays on top of that - mainly for galley duty and other chores. Divisional notes are taken and progress reports are kept. So I really feel that I am already part of the unit, although I haven't been to BMOQ.  
I know it looks a little weak to transfer like this but I'd rather get the ball rolling now anyways. Worst thing that will happen is I will do my NEOTP, subsequent MARS courses and continue to improve my resume until a spot opens up.
In hindsight I should have just picked the military route before school and gone ROTP, but I was 17 and I just went where people around me were pushing me. Now I know what I want, and I'm prepared to wait. 
Hope that clarifies the situation


----------



## spamoli (15 Jul 2009)

ok sweet, i dont have all the acronyms down yet, i thought bmoq was a typo, but thanks with the info


----------



## romeokilo (16 Jul 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> yeah because the officers are only there to hang around  :



Umm..no. That is not what I meant. Read my post again, please. I said NCMs have a ton of work to do, which is true not only at the CFRCs but all across the military. I got hold of an officer at my CFRC about eight times over the past 6 months, but the Cpl handling my file was very busy.


----------



## ruckmarch (16 Jul 2009)

Don't forget you are not the only one the officer has to deal with, there are many just like you, and in between all that, he is conducting interviews, going over applications and conducting swearing-in ceremonies.

Recruitment office is considered a "key assignment" worth 4 points on the employment matrix, you will soon find this out with your career manager once you get in and become a captain


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jul 2009)

rlee_1001 said:
			
		

> Hey everybody I'm loaded onto the Sept 7th BMOQ as well. I'm going Armor, is anyone else out there going to be working toward Armor as well? Been training hard and can't wait to see you all out there.
> 
> Cheers



Armor?  Sweet!  When do you go to Fort Knox?? 

http://www.knox.army.mil/

Or are you actually staying in the Canadian Army?

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/cfb_gagetown/english/schools/armour/index.asp



Oh, and on the 'army lingo' side, it is usually said "training to become an Armour Officer" instead of "working towards...".


----------



## grimborn (22 Jul 2009)

Hello everyone. I am going to be on the September 7th BMOQ course. 

I am going in as a construction engineer. I am anxious and nervous but these are just normal feelings so I am just waiting for this to take off and start going at full speed.


----------



## muskie (25 Jul 2009)

Im going to NOAB this coming sunday for DEO MSE. Will people who attend NOAB will be place in the september BMOQ?


----------



## gcclarke (25 Jul 2009)

muskie said:
			
		

> Im going to NOAB this coming sunday for DEO MSE. Will people who attend NOAB will be place in the september BMOQ?



It's certainly possible, but I don't think it's likely. Whether or not your paperwork is processed before all the slots fill up in the Sept BMOQ will likely be the determining factor. I myself did my NOAB the last week of October, and started basic training the middle of January, 2.5 months time lapsed versus slightly more than one for you if you want to get on this course. 

Yadda yadda yadda, in the end, you'll find out when you're given the call. Anything else is speculation.


----------



## poiriernb (29 Jul 2009)

Hey everyone, just to let you know.  Whoever is going on the Sept.7/09 BMOQ, there is a facebook group you can join.  Just type "september 2009 BMOQ" in the search menu when searching groups on facebook


----------



## Hastings (29 Jul 2009)

Hi,

anyone else from NS or NB going to this BMOQ, specifically INF O?


----------



## poiriernb (29 Jul 2009)

I'm going arty on Sept.7, also from NB


----------



## VodkaBoy (25 Aug 2009)

Looks like I will be there after all! Got loaded last week. See you all there


----------

